# Tanning and Mounting first elk!



## ElkHunter52 (Oct 31, 2010)

Last weekend I got my first Elk! He was a 5 by 6 barley but he was. I would like to tan the hide and euro mount the rack, but i have never done either. What is the best way and cheapest way to do so on my own? Any ideas?


----------

